
Crack and Cider – buy useful items to be given to London's homeless - buro9
http://crackandcider.com/
======
nefitty
Very cool idea! I wonder if anyone here can hook them up with free hosting or
web services? They are currently paying for their hosting.

~~~
charleycramer
Hey, I'm one of the founders of the project. Thank you so much for your kind
words, means so much to us! Free hosting would be amazing if anyone has a hook
up please let me know. charley@crackandcider.com

